# General Contractor Liability Agreement?



## Synchronize (Dec 5, 2011)

I was wondering how the business owners out there dealt with bringing in subcontractors? Is there a general liability waiver-release agreement that you enter into?


----------



## Esoteric (Dec 5, 2011)

As I understand it, such a waiver wouldn't hold up in court (according to my attorney).


----------



## MPowers (Dec 6, 2011)

Basically, if you contract anything on a project, either as a general or as as sub, You are responsible for everything under your contract. If you sub out a portion, you are still responsible for that portion. If that sub contractor fails/defaults/etc you are responsible but depending on the conditions of your contract with them, you can collect from their insurance, ...... after lawyers, court costs etc.


----------



## museav (Dec 6, 2011)

Make sure they have the appropriate liability coverage and have you named as an additional insured on their policy that way any claims involving their work should protect you under their coverage.

You might want to check out A401-2007 Standard Form Of Agreement Between Contractor And Subcontractor - AIA Documents: A Series - AIA Documents | AIA Bookstore and/or A441-2008 Standard Form of Agreement Contractor/Sub Design-Build Proj - AIA Documents | AIA Bookstore, possibly well worth the cost. For $19.95 you can also get the A401-2007 form electronically from the AIA web site.


----------

